# Q: Free Last Minute Board Rental Ads



## Miss Marty (Jun 28, 2006)

*What is your opinion *

Should a business and/or an individual be "limited" to how many 
Free Last Minute Rental Ads they can post on TUG per month?


----------



## chellej (Jun 28, 2006)

My first instinct is to say yes - they should be limited.  But then if a Tugger can get a good last minute deal because of it - I have to reconsider.  I would think that maybe a system say anyone can post 1 or 2 a month and anything beyond that (which is obviously a business) then perhaps they need to pay a small subscription fee to post unlimited ads.


----------



## davesdog (Jun 29, 2006)

I vote for if they are giving good deals to tuggers, then post all you want.  If every week is $700, or the deals are so so, and they are the only one benefiting, then they should pay.

TUG is kind of like a club.

It helps if those of us that do not own loads of weeks, can pick up a good priced rental from time to time.  And the person who is renting them all of the time also get good trust built up with Tuggers.


----------



## geekette (Jun 29, 2006)

Who wants to do the counting?  Would there be any real difference if it were an individual versus a business?


----------



## Dave M (Jun 30, 2006)

Also, it would be virtually impossible to determine which ads were posted by a business and which by individuals. A business could easily register under any user name and post ads.

We don't limit who posts ads, under the theory that making such rentals available is a benefit to those who seek such low-cost weeks.

It's worthy of note that it's very unlikely that there will ever be a unanimous agreement - or perhaps even a general consensus - about the LMR forum. See this lengthy thread as an example of the different feelings that TUGgers have.


----------

